# Full Interior LED - DIY (Using DeAutokey.com Bulbs)



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello members. Most of you know how much of a fanatic I am for LEDs. My Puddle light DIY gained so much popularity that I had to do another one! Just when I thought I was satisfied with my Superbrightleds for my interior, DeAutokey.com approaced me and asked me to run their set and provide my feedback. The DeAutokey leds were slightly brigher, but more important, they were WHITER! This is by far the cleanest and most crisp white LED I have seen on the market.

There are several members who still have not converted to LEDs for their interior, and from what I have seen, there are NEWER members also joining daily, so I am sure many folks will get a good use out of this DIY. Also, I know my friends at DeAutokey.com would like this!

Features I personally liked:

-Lifetime Warranty
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 



So I'll start by saying that packaing was great. Bulbs were properly sealed in their anti-static bags, as seen below, as well as properly identified.







































The Tools I used were the following:

1- Pry Tool
2- Screwdriver with a Torx bit
3- Clamp











Now, let's start with the trunk. Using the pry tool, pry off the light housing from the top position











As you can see there is a 41mm festoon bulb that can be easily removed. Remove stock bulb, replace with LED (if LED does not light up, flip it around), then pop housing back in.












Moving to the rear Dome. With a pry tool, gently pry at the housing from all corners, untill it is lose. Once lose, just pull downward, exposing the stock bulbs




























Pull down on the stock 194 bulbs in order to remove. Once all removed, the housing looks like this










Now, place your LED bulbs in place of the stock bulbs. If the bulbs do not light up, turn them 180 degrees and they will (due to the fact that they are polarized). Once all three are placed, pop the cover back on. Ensure you push firmly at all corners for a flush fit.










Now the vanity lights. Using a pry tool, pop out the light housing. This is the easiest bulb to replace. The housing pops out and the stock 36mm bulb can now be replaced with the LED.



















Now moving to the front Dome. There are two versions of this dome, possibly more. Personally my vehicle has a sunroof, which means I have no sunglass holder. However the MESH looking plastic appears to be similar on all the CC's. 

The location of this MESH plastic might be slightly off between different trim packages. Very gently, using the pry tool, pull at all four corners first. Second, slide the pry tool alongside the MESH in order to pull the MESH outward further. Notice below that there are two hinges that the MESH eventually swings by once completely removed from the base.




























Now remove the Torx screw on the right and left side of the Dome housing



















The housing will come off. Place your hand under the housing as you are removing the second screw, it falls right down, and you do not want do damage any wiring with the force of it coming down. Once out, the dome housing is safe to hang by its wires.










Towards the front of the dome, locate two black tabs that are holding in the 194 stock bulbs. Turn those tabs counterclockwise to losen. Once turned, the entire black tab (attached to the bulb) will come out. Replace stock bulbs with LEDs, then insert the bulb & tab back in and turn clockwise. Perform these exact steps on the other bulb as well. Once complete re-assemble housing.




















The DeAutokey.com bulbs are slightly longer than the Superbrightleds I was running. This extra length fills up the reflective housing much better, resulting in more light being reflected down into the vehicle.











Finally, now we can swap out the Glove Box bulb. Reaching in you can feel the plastic housnig. On the side closer to you (similar to the trunk housing) you can feel a small grove, where a flat head screwdriver would go in, in oder to pry it off. This can simply be done with you nail, just pry it off.












The housing will fall straight down. Pull a little and you will notice a black harness connected to the light housing. Squeeze the harness on both sides simultaneosly and pull away from the light housing. 










Here is the harness. NOW BE CAREFUL NOT TO LET GO OF THE HARNESS. If you let go, it will fall into the opening and pulling it back out is a pain











This is where I use the clamp in order to keep it stationary!!











The housing has a metal surround that needs to come off.










With a flat head screwdriver, pry at the tabs on all four corners. Once done, the metal cover will come off by pulling upwards (see next 2 pics)



















Remove stock 194 bulb and replace with LED, ensuring that the LED is facing the proper direction










Here is a picture from the other side (light emitting side)









Replace the metal cover, and plug the assembly back in.

Now you have a complete LED interior setup.....with NO BULB OUT ERRORS. Yes, believe it or not the DOMES do throw off a code, if you use cheap quality bulbs with no built in resistors.

Here are some pictures of the interior with all the bulbs in.........


Trunk-









Rear Dome-









Front Dome-









Vanities-









Glove Box-









Miscellaneous-










I would take pics of my back seat, but I have 2 child seats back there, so it won't do much good...


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

Great write up. Thanks, KOWCC! :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job as always, Kareem!!! Lights look great... I'm going to consider buying those from Deauto in near future and suggest it to my friends... 

P.S. How much u pay for clear coat on ur nails?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, I used a buffer to shine them up for the pics...lol, they must be naturally shiny in guess...that's hilarious


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Doubt that  need so see ur credit card statement, i bet i be able to find nail n spa salons


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I installed the same set and I've got to say I love them... the girlfriend doesn't though lol. They're too bright for her liking :thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Such soft hands!!! Made for DIY's! Do you do hand modeling for a living? :laugh: Great write up. I guess Ill have to order a few bulbs if you say they are good.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Such soft hands!!! Made for DIY's! Do you do hand modeling for a living? :laugh: Great write up. I guess Ill have to order a few bulbs if you say they are good.


 Soft hands?! 
How would u know?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stop talking about my hands and hijacking this thread...I works my tail off on it...respect the thread!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome DIY guide.

Well done. 
How much is it for a full set??


Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

About $59, with coupon codes you can get 5% off and a pry tool set as well...here are the features that I liked:

-Lifetime Warranty
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KOWCC, thanks for this amazing DIY, we are going to post it on our website soon. 

The set can be found here: 
http://deautokey.com/product/9pc-co...-kit-error-free-fits-09-current-volkswagen-cc 

Thanks again for this amazing write up and review! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy i can help you guys....

In anyone has questions feel free to ask!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I was on their site but i didnt see the bulbs by them self. I want one glove box and two trunk ones


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I was one of first people who ordered cc interior set from deautokey. My glove box bulb has only one led. I wish ordered later because i see you guys are getting 3leds per bulb in glove box. I well at least it was cheaper few months back


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> I was on their site but i didnt see the bulbs by them self. I want one glove box and two trunk ones


 Just ask them via PM. Those two pieces, trunk and glove box are exceptional pieces!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> I was on their site but i didnt see the bulbs by them self. I want one glove box and two trunk ones


 we can sell them separately. It is just a better deal in the kit. 

Contact us and we will hook you up. 

We want to say again, we are very excited to have KOWCC stamp of approval on our CC LED Kit, that is a huge deal. :thumbup::thumbup: 

Thank you


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ill be honest, at first I was skeptical...I thought it couldn't get any better than the SBLs I was running...DeAutokey proved me wrong!!


----------



## chopperguytampa (Apr 24, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Ill be honest, at first I was skeptical...I thought it couldn't get any better than the SBLs I was running...DeAutokey proved me wrong!!


 I installed mine a few days prior to your write up and it was super easy. Your write up is very helpful thought and you did give me a few tips in the puddle lights thread. Thanks for your help. 

I agree, the quality of the lights is 2nd to none. Has anyone used Deautokey license plate lights yet on the CC?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words...as a matter of fact deAutokey is shipping me a set of plate LEDs...should be here anytime now.

I have literally tried over 20 sets for my plates, with resistors, without resistors, even full light assembly conversions....everything throws an error code for me...I hope DeAutokey has a pair that is good for my CC. The 2012 lux limited trim is infamous for bulb out errors, specifically the plate lights. All my friends with older model years have no issues!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

This will be added later today to the diy


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

irishpride said:


> This will be added later today to the diy


 What will be added?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks for the kind words...as a matter of fact deAutokey is shipping me a set of plate LEDs...should be here anytime now.
> 
> I have literally tried over 20 sets for my plates, with resistors, without resistors, even full light assembly conversions....everything throws an error code for me...I hope DeAutokey has a pair that is good for my CC. The 2012 lux limited trim is infamous for bulb out errors, specifically the plate lights. All my friends with older model years have no issues!


 I am running deAutoKey license plate leds for over month now. No problems at all, but i have 2010 cc


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am running deAutoKey license plate leds for over month now. No problems at all, but i have 2010 cc


 That's awesome!!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> What will be added?


 This thread will be added to the diy section.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Didnt know there was a DIY section, thanks!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> I was on their site but i didnt see the bulbs by them self. I want one glove box and two trunk ones


 Bro remind, me i shld have spare trunk bulbs... I will give em to u


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks again for this amazing DIY. We had a customer who just purchased our CC interior LED email us asking us about a DIY. we linked them to this DIY

We posted the DIY on our website:

http://deAutoKey.com/cc-full-interior-led-diy


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Great, will check it out now!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Didnt know there was a DIY section, thanks!


 Yep, at the top of ou cc page second post is the diy/ faq thread.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

got all the bulbs in the car and they look great. The only problem I am having is getting the puddle lights in the housing, they seem too long and wide to work them in the socket


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

irishpride said:


> Yep, at the top of ou cc page second post is the diy/ faq thread.


Thx


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> got all the bulbs in the car and they look great. The only problem I am having is getting the puddle lights in the housing, they seem too long and wide to work them in the socket


The entire mirror assembly needs to come apart....I may need to do another DIY on that. It's not as difficult as it may seem. I learned the hard way when my bulb fell inside the housing.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

makes sense, I as going off a earlier post from someone else which now that I look has a different type of bulb.



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...DIY-(a-piece-of-cake)&highlight=puddle+lights


----------



## 4POINT2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great post! Now this is how you do a write-up with pics.

Well done!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

4POINT2 said:


> Great post! Now this is how you do a write-up with pics.
> 
> Well done!


Appreciate that bro!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> makes sense, I as going off a earlier post from someone else which now that I look has a different type of bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...DIY-(a-piece-of-cake)&highlight=puddle+lights


In the meantime, I can guide you on removing the whole mirror....PM me on when you plan to do that.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

added to the diy section


----------



## SeaCC (May 16, 2013)

Hello, 

Just wanted to tell you how much I appreciate your post. I recently swapped out my lights with ease thanks to your post. I made the mistake of buying lights off amazon and having a shop change them. I wish I had seen your post (along with buying deautokey lights) prior to going to an import racer shop to change them out for me the first attempt at making my interior look cleaner. 

Anyways, thanks again. You took the time to help people like me and I appreciate it. 

Sea


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

SeaCC said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to tell you how much I appreciate your post. I recently swapped out my lights with ease thanks to your post. I made the mistake of buying lights off amazon and having a shop change them. I wish I had seen your post (along with buying deautokey lights) prior to going to an import racer shop to change them out for me the first attempt at making my interior look cleaner.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: 

Thanks, KOWCC really knows his stuff, we refer anyone who orders to his DIY. 

Another big thanks to KOWCC.. :thumbup:


----------



## Puck009 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Many Thanks!!*

:thumbup::thumbup:

Just wanted to show my appreciation for this excellent write up. This made changing the lights a breeze. Thanks again KOCC.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Puck009 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Just wanted to show my appreciation for this excellent write up. This made changing the lights a breeze. Thanks again KOCC.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


KOWCC :thumbup:


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Just be cautious with glove box light and metal housing. It's very easy to short out if you don't disconnect battery. Took me hours trying to figure out blown fuse since Vw doesn't provide fuse location for 2013 cc.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

sbkim said:


> Just be cautious with glove box light and metal housing. It's very easy to short out if you don't disconnect battery. Took me hours trying to figure out blown fuse since Vw doesn't provide fuse location for 2013 cc.


:thumbup:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I want this but 60 bucks for a few LED lights...

They cost pennies to make.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks again for the write up - we send many customers to this thread!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have the exterior LEDs heading to KOWCC - expect a very honest review soon!
:thumbup:


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

Can't wait to get my bulbs! opcorn:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Still one of the best DIYs out there, you can update the interior DIY with the trunk LED strip:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6984411-DIY-Installation-of-LED-Light-Strip-in-Trunk

Product Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New Puddle LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-puddle-led-set-crisp-white-no-errors-lifetime-warranty


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks KOWCC. This DIY is a saviour!
I finally installed my interior LED set today. I'm definitely loving that white crisp look.
I'll try doing my puddle lights tomorrow...


Also big thanks to Deautokey for their quality products. Your excellent customer service will ensure your business continues to flourish


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jdeltree said:


> Thanks KOWCC. This DIY is a saviour!
> I finally installed my interior LED set today. I'm definitely loving that white crisp look.
> I'll try doing my puddle lights tomorrow...
> 
> ...


:thumbup: thanks for the kind words and feedback, everyone here at deAutoLED really appreciates it.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2 years later and this is the DIY to go to - Interior LED kit link:
http://deautokey.com/product/9pc-co...-kit-error-free-fits-09-current-volkswagen-cc

ALL LEDs for the CC:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-cc-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------

